# Bindings for Korua TF



## boardsports (2 mo ago)

Hey! I see a lot of folks here riding Koruas. What bindings are you using? 

Almost pulled the trigger for Union Force Pro, but the toe strap looks a bit sketchy. Kinda like the Stratas because of dampening, but would like something a little bit stiffer. Atlas is another option, but don't like the FLAD. Also considering Now select pros or drives, but not 100% sure about the skate-tech. 

So let me know what you all got on your Korua's and how's it working out for you.


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sure you'll get a tonne of options given to you, but I actually liked Stratas on mine, but I value comfort and a bit of lateral + medial mobility more than outright response. I tried a pair of Atlases as well (only for one day) and didn't care for them. I'm not sure if it was the full size disc baseplate, ankle strap, or highback (likely a combination of all three, bindings work as a system and the Atlas system is quite different from the Strata system) but my ankles felt too locked in, I couldn't finesse the board the same way because I didn't have the mobility I'm used to.

What I'm trying to say is consider what's worked for you in the past too, riding style and boot matter in this binding choice question, not just what board you want to put them on.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

Dude I literally posted this exact same question!









Recommended bindings for the Korua Tranny Finder?


I just bought my first Korua. Decided to go with the TF in a 157. I don’t know what bindings to pair with it though. I’m looking for whatever gives good response and fun carves. Thanks!




www.snowboardingforum.com





I tried the Now drives, skatetech works. Very damp. Edge transitions were very fast. I preferred my rome katanas or burton cartels though. They have more customization, better straps, and are easier to tweak in. That’s just my opinion though. They’re both stiff enough to get the job done too.


----------



## boardsports (2 mo ago)

Teebian said:


> Dude I literally posted this exact same question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! I guess I'll pass the skate-tech for now. Most likely will get the regular Forces. Rome Dods and Cleavers also look nice, but not sure if worth an extra 100$.

And yes, I saw your post after I posted this one


----------



## boardsports (2 mo ago)

t-bizzy said:


> I'm sure you'll get a tonne of options given to you, but I actually liked Stratas on mine, but I value comfort and a bit of lateral + medial mobility more than outright response. I tried a pair of Atlases as well (only for one day) and didn't care for them. I'm not sure if it was the full size disc baseplate, ankle strap, or highback (likely a combination of all three, bindings work as a system and the Atlas system is quite different from the Strata system) but my ankles felt too locked in, I couldn't finesse the board the same way because I didn't have the mobility I'm used to.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is consider what's worked for you in the past too, riding style and boot matter in this binding choice question, not just what board you want to put them on.


Interesting. What boots are you riding?


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

boardsports said:


> Interesting. What boots are you riding?


The past two years I rode each version of the TF54 with Nike Lunarendors and Kaijus, Ride Fuses (great boot, but ultimately didn't work out for me, I couldn't fix instep pressure after a number of days and different attempts so I sold them eventually), or Vans Hi-Standard Pros (also sold eventually, but got some days in them as well).

What matters here is your boots and riding style though, not mine.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I used Katanas on my Cafe Racer. Felt a little under powered but I think that was more down to the fact that I have a small foot for the size of the board I was on. (size 8 on the 159) They'd probably be a good fit on the TF though.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I loved the now drives on mine, matched the plankiness of the the korua😆, malavitas were way too soft


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I have my strata on the Otto and it's perfect. I'm not sure what the flex of the otto compared to the TF.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

boardsports said:


> Thanks for the input! I guess I'll pass the skate-tech for now. Most likely will get the regular Forces. Rome Dods and Cleavers also look nice, but not sure if worth an extra 100$.
> 
> And yes, I saw your post after I posted this one


Rome DODs are worth the extra money. If you’ve never had a rome binding then you’re missing out imo. I’ve had DODs, Katanas, and now Black Labels. I tried 2021 Forces and didn’t care for them.


----------



## boardsports (2 mo ago)

Teebian said:


> Rome DODs are worth the extra money. If you’ve never had a rome binding then you’re missing out imo. I’ve had DODs, Katanas, and now Black Labels. I tried 2021 Forces and didn’t care for them.


Damn you! Now I'm back to choosing again.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m intrigued by the Flux CV binding with the new Super Transfer base for carving. I’ve got the older Flux TM bindings that are probably a similar flex as they also sat between the XF & XV. They’re awesome in great conditions and powder doesn’t stick in the binding… but yeah, they’re really rough on ice.

Are the O-Drives actually good for carving on these boards? It looks like the stiff highback wings would interfere with shifting your weight over the nose and tail throughout the turn.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Teebian said:


> Rome DODs are worth the extra money. If you’ve never had a rome binding then you’re missing out imo. I’ve had DODs, Katanas, and now Black Labels. I tried 2021 Forces and didn’t care for them.


Do you know if the DOD's have changed since the 2020 Degenerati model? I've seen a really cheap set come up on sale


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> Do you know if the DOD's have changed since the 2020 Degenerati model? I've seen a really cheap set come up on sale


Straps and foam on the footbed are better. They have auxtech skeleton straps instead of foam straps. I think the highback is different now also.


----------



## boardsports (2 mo ago)

Got the Katanas. Still two tweeks to go before I try them. Yay!


----------

